# Smoked Cuttlefish Salad, & To Cuddling One's Food, Wine, & Life!



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy midweek and post storm to many!

32 inches fell here, and yet today, when smoking cuttlefish on my little gas machine - hickory chips on high heat for 25 minutes - and mopped in grapeseed oil first; I was so grateful for the power on, and a smoker even to use, and some fabulous food!

Adding avocado, dried oyster mushrooms, raw elephant garlic, black pepper, and some Cyprus sea salt and almond oil, I was in love with my food!

The tentacles were crispy and the bodies so succulent, juicy and soft!













image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 28, 2015






And while I did not drink wine today, I had copious bottles with a friend this week indeed, and paired with the softest calamari ever - dusted in brown rice flour and just lovely with Bordeaux, and am convinced that life is worth sharing with incredible company, and not about settling in any way!

Here is to beautiful food, wine, smoking, and people!

Please share your fabulous treats here too!

And here's to safe shoveling for all! Cheers! - Leah[emoji]127863[/emoji]












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great as usual, and it is not too late for wine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Richard! Thank you tons! And, I like how you think! [emoji]128522[/emoji][emoji]127863[/emoji]Cheers!- Leah


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2015)

That's the kind of meal you eat sitting on the floor staring out the window at the ocean.....    I could do that...    Maybe even listening to Buffett...   NO, not Warren...   Jimmy.....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 29, 2015)

Precisely Dave! You got that one right! Happy Thursday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 30, 2015)

I saw all the snow stuff on the news.Really hard for Aussies to grasp.
Cuttlefish are a great little critter,still cheap too. Often paired with peas in Sicilian cooking not sure why,maybe a seasonal thing.
Yours look great.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Mick!
I'm going to a wino gathering Tuesday with some state wine reps and sales folk & am bringing smoked cuttlefish to them and so stay tuned! I think the Italian call it sepia? And they do some wonderful grilled pesto type ones too!
Yes 32 inches outside my door from the other day and 7 more inches last night. I want the tropics!!![emoji]127796[/emoji][emoji]9728[/emoji]️[emoji]127754[/emoji]


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 31, 2015)

We still have a light dusting of snow on our two big mountains. 

As always your food looks incredible! 

Living in the tropics is tough...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 31, 2015)

OK, I think that maybe Hawaii and I need to commingle! What spectacular photos!!!! Cheers! - Leah Who Is Ready For The Tropics (And thank you for nice words on my food).


----------



## disco (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not at all sorry for you with all the snow. You had great food and wine and that is what really counts!

Disco


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 31, 2015)

One of my daughters is honeymooning on Kaua'i as I type.  Arrived there this morning.  Glad to see the weather is so nice even though several hundred miles away from the Big Island. 

Thoughts of diving in warm waters and imagining the flavors of Leah's cuttlefish just sent me on a little mental vacation. 

Time to open a bottle of wine!


----------



## moikel (Jan 31, 2015)

Seppi round here. Much under used IMO , people put off by the ink.
Hawaii looks nice this time of year or any time of year .


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 1, 2015)

Good point Disco! With good food, wine, and company, the world is majestic regardless of location!

However, I am now living vicariously through Ray's daughter's travels![emoji]128522[/emoji][emoji]127754[/emoji][emoji]9728[/emoji]️[emoji]127796[/emoji][emoji]128032[/emoji][emoji]128025[/emoji][emoji]128026[/emoji] As that just sounds so wonderful!

And Mick, isn't it wild how so many are put off by ink and yet I now buy the natural calamari even - insisting on ink versus the bleached ones - and just adore it! Too funny.

In any event, today it's off to a pal 's for the game and I'll report in tomorrow about that, as we expect another storm tomorrow too and that makes for good online time so long as power is around.

Meanwhile, happy football to all! Make it delicious and share your drinks and eats here - or let's start a Super Thead in this wino section, to share everyone's game sips and smokes and such from this week! [emoji]127944[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]9749[/emoji]️

More tomorrow. Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Happy midweek and post storm to many!
> 
> 32 inches fell here, and yet today, when smoking cuttlefish on my little gas machine - hickory chips on high heat for 25 minutes - and mopped in grapeseed oil first; I was so grateful for the power on, and a smoker even to use, and some fabulous food!
> 
> ...



Awesome meal as usual Leah !  Super nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## moikel (Feb 1, 2015)

Calamari oil the latest trend.Apparently way more potent than fish oil. Extracted from calamari liver! Who knew? Cuttlefish are always messy looking at the market,ink sacs broken black everywhere.Not sure why?Keeps the price down.
I have a Sicilian recipe up my sleeve with fresh mint,lemon,peas,garlic & bits.Give me a bit of lead time.
I will be at work for Super Bowl,Monday morning. Enjoy.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you Justin!

And Mick, that oil sounds fabulous!

I want to figure out how to do a brown rice pasta with squid ink or cuttlefish ink.

I look forward to your recipe!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 1, 2015)

If it was regular pasta it would be 2 cups of flour ,3 eggs & 1 tabs of ink mix like regular pasta.I don't make my own pasta so I looked it up on our ethnic TV food website.
I know you can't do gluten so can it just be done so it's a sauce,can't it?
EVO,butter,shallot ,lemon,garlic,splash of white wine,parsley then add ink. Prepare cuttlefish first then add to finished sauce.Just saying.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 1, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> One of my daughters is honeymooning on Kaua'i as I type.  Arrived there this morning.  Glad to see the weather is so nice even though several hundred miles away from the Big Island.
> 
> Thoughts of diving in warm waters and imagining the flavors of Leah's cuttlefish just sent me on a little mental vacation.
> 
> Time to open a bottle of wine!



Hopefully your daughter is staying in Poipu! That's a great beach resort...

Congrats to her! I hope she loves Hawaii!

Mt. Wai'ale'ale is one of the wettest places on earth! 

PS I hope she likes chickens because they are everywhere on that island!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 1, 2015)

Mick you're a genius! I am totally trying that and will use a pasta brand that I love (it's just brown rice pasta) and make it as a sauce, then add the cuttlefish! Such a fabulous idea, thanks!

And this Hawaii stuff is sounding better and better! Does anyone there need a funky TV reporter about healthful & exotic food & wine?

In any event, headed for pre-game fun soon! Roar!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to all! Make today sensational! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 2, 2015)

When you finish celebrating the Patriots win,I have 2 takes on cuttlefish pasta 1 from Venice 1 from Sicily.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 2, 2015)

What a game![emoji]127944[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]128025[/emoji]

Those dishes must be great Mick! Do share! I'm going to recoup from a wonderful albeit sleep deprived Super Sunday, then attend a late night wine tasting tomorrow night  & will alas get some threads & posts up in our section sometime this week once having rested.

Meanwhile I hope everyone had a magnificent meal, myriad of wine and beer, and good cheer! -Leah


----------

